# Anon M4 vs Smith 4D Mag? (Anon MFI vs Smith Photochromic)



## Balcones (Nov 25, 2021)

Hello all,

I am deciding between two different goggles: The Anon M4 Toric, and the Smith 4D Mag. Seems they're fairly comparable, but with two differentiators that intrigue me: The MFI Facemask compatibility on the Anon's, and the option for a Photochromic (transitional) lens on the Smiths. I like the idea of both, but obviously need to make a choice which is more important.

So I am wondering:

Are either of these features (the MFI or the photchromic lens) overrated? Underrated?
Any other clear differences between these two goggles?
Does anyone have experience using both, and what are your thoughts?
Any clear issues with either of these?

Note: I've tried on both, and both feel fine from a fit perspective. (I also don't mind the Smith's interchange system, so that specific feature is a wash for me from a comparison perspective.)

The specific models of each that I am considering:

Smith 4D Mag, with Chromopop Photochromic Red Mirror (20-40% VLT), and ChromaPop Storm Rose Flash (50% VLT)
Anon M4 Toric, with Mask, and Perceive Variable Green (22% VLT), and Perceive Cloudy Pink (53% VLT)

Thanks!


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

I'm not familiar with the Anons. I'm a big fan of Chromapop though. I use four lenses for my Smith Squad XL, from clear all the way to the darkest. I'd like to try the photochromic too. I personally dislike facemasks most of the time, and prefer to just rock my beard.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Ive not tried the anons personally but have smith chromapop and Oakley prisim. Based on my experience I’d include the anons as being on par in quality with the others. From there I’d say it’s all personal preference and fit once you’re in the upper end of quality goggles. Different eyes seem to respond to the different brand’s lens shapes, colors and contrast solutions differently so you’ll need to try them yourself to find what works best for you.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I've owned Smiths, Spy, Oakleys, and Anons (plus a few no-name brands). I like the Anons best by far.

Yes, you can interchange lenses with Smith and Oakley, but with Anon, you don't even have to take the goggle off. I have to take my glove off first, but I can pull the lens out of the frame with one hand and presumably snap the new lens in with the other. I've never done that, but what I _have_ done many times is taken the lens off and wiped the fog off the inside with a Smith I/O lens cleaner cloth (which works fantastic, BTW). Then just snap it back in.

Regarding the masks, the Anon magnetic system is unbeatable. It produces a lot less fogging than shoving your mask up under the bottom of the goggle. And for me, without some kind of anchoring, the mask just doesn't stay up.


----------



## Needmoresnow (Dec 29, 2019)

I'm currently running the M4's with those exact lenses. 

Overall I am very happy. Between the green and pink lenses you should be good with most light conditions. I would also invest in a clear lense too if you do any night riding.

As for the MFI, it's awesome. Our resorts here have made it mandatory to wear masks on lifts and in lines. I had never previously worn masks or balaclavas, but I think I'll wear it going forward regardless. The only issue I find is that I experience some fogging if I take the mask off+on a lot. Otherwise no issues. 

Lense changes are insanely easy and can be done blind.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

I used some m4s for the first time and I have to say the mfi makes them a no brainer. In my opinion they are a game changer for me. I’ve always used some sort or mask, and these just are so much more comfortable. They don’t construct at all, there’s little contact with your face.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

I just used my new anons, and for me mfi is a game changer. You don’t even realize you have them on. I’ll never go back to a gaiter or mask.


----------



## justin_c (Dec 30, 2020)

I currently have both. I had the Smith 4D Mag last season with black, violet, storm flash, and storm yellow lenses (also tried the Squad Mag). This season I switched to the Anon M4 cylindrical (with black, violet, and cloudy pink) just to give it a try.

I had the photochromic rose lens and was unimpressed with them. I was expecting some more use out of them due to the photochromic tech, but meh. Maybe the red ones might be better? I found more use out of the everyday violet and storm yellow lens. Really love the yellow. I am a big fan of smith’s chromapop but I haven’t found Anon’s Perceive to be lacking. There might be some differences wearing them back to back, but nothing that really affects my riding, We’ll see when the storms eventually come and I wish I had that yellow lens.

Like others have said, to change Smith 4D mag lenses, you have flips two latches on the top of the frame then the magnets do the rest, whereas the M4s are completely magnetic. After trying both, I don’t think the Smiths are that much worse. Since the Anons are fully magnetic, there are tabs to put your fingers when changing the lens so you don’t get finger prints on the lens. Definitely nice. Overall, Anons are better here, but nothing that is a deal breaker for the Smiths.

The biggest differences I’ve noticed between the two is the 4D and MFI tech. I thought the 4D vision was going to be a complete gimmick, and it kind of is, but I’ve been noticing instances where my vision is a bit obstructed on the bottom of the M4 frame. Nothing a head tilt can’t fix, but still something I miss on the Anons. There’s definitely more vertical field of vision with the 4Ds. Don’t forget I’m comparing with the cylindrical lens, it might be different with the toric.

Now MFI. This is such a game changer if you wear a face mask or balaclava. Since the face piece is attached to the bottom of the goggle frame, it sits a bit further off your face, and coupled with the breathing flaps/holes, it is very difficult to fog up the lens. The Smith 4D with a balaclava definitely fogs up noticeably quicker on a stormy day. If you’re not using a face piece, they both won’t fog. If fact, I feel like the Smith will be better here just because I can feel more air moving with these. However both are excellent (when not using a face piece).

Another cool thing about the M4s is that you can switch between spherical and cylindrical lenses. Just a nice feature.

If you don’t wear a face mask, either daily or when its stormy, then the Smith 4D would be my choice. However if you do, then Anon M4 for sure, MFI is such a game changer for not fogging up the lens. Even if chromapop might be better, and there’s more field of vision on the 4Ds, all that won’t matter if they’re fogging up. So to answer your question, MFI is more effective than photochromic + 4D if you’re going to wear a face piece; otherwise, both are great goggles and can’t go wrong either way.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

I Love the M4. Again the MFI face mask is superb. In Australia on bluebird days you have to layer up the sunscreen as you can get fried super quick. With MFI you are completely shielded from the sun. Last winter they were really heavy on face masks with Covid in the lines. No probs with the M4. You also have the ability to add Anon balaclava/hoods into the mix.

Anon M4 MFI® Snowboard Goggle Review.









Anon MFI® Tech Balaclava Review.


❄ Anon MFI® Tech Balaclava Review. ❄ Brand: Anon, ❄ Model: MFI® Tech Balaclava, ❄ YOM: 2021, ❄ Size: Mens, ❄ Colour: "True Black", ❄ Material: Polartec® Power Grid™ fleece ❄ Compatibility: M3, M2, Relapse and Relapse Junior. M4 and Sync goggle require (gray) XL carrier for optimal fit. ❄...




www.snowboardingforum.com


----------



## may8705 (Mar 1, 2021)

These are the two (perceive and ChromaPop) that I’ve been stuck on too. I tend to have a lot of trouble with visibility on white out days and hear the storm yellow is the best. What would you guys say is the best low light lens for perceive and how does it compare to the ChromaPop storm yellow? Up until now I’ve aways just used cheap amazon goggles/lenses so I’m guessing anything is gonna be better than that.


----------



## Apex (Sep 23, 2021)

Converted from smith to Anon this year. MFI 4 life. I can’t go back now. The low light pink lenses are phenomenal. They’ve become my daily


----------



## thecadgod (Nov 2, 2010)

Anyone have exp with the Sonar and Perceive lenses? 

Perceive replace Sonar by Zeiss, Zeiss has a serious rep in the optics relm.


----------



## thecadgod (Nov 2, 2010)

Got both of these in my hands. Wife wanted the Smiths with rose lenses, I went with the Anons. Side by side both are great goggles. 

4DMag
Much larger field of view downward but with that comes a little reflection that might bother some
Comes with a sleeve and hard case.
Mags plus levers to hold lens in place.

Anon
No hard case, extra lense has a hard case
Awesome magnetic face mask. (I will never use) but as @Craig64 pointed out is super slick and works super well, if you are into covering your whole face with a mask.
Less field of view downward
No levers Mag only.

Haven't gotten them into the backcountry yet, but when I ride solo and get to pick between the two, honeslty Im not sure what I will do, I will prob lean towards the Smiths , but if that relfection bothers me the Anons will be my go to. Both are GREAT GREAT goggles.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

thecadgod said:


> Got both of these in my hands. Wife wanted the Smiths with rose lenses, I went with the Anons. Side by side both are great goggles.
> 
> 4DMag
> Much larger field of view downward but with that comes a little reflection that might bother some
> ...



I find a massive big plus with Anon MFI mask down here in Australia is that on bluebird days when you can get totally fried on the face super quick, you can throw the sunscreen in the bin as you are totally protected from sunburn. Also you don't have to worry about sunscreen transferring and messing up your outerwear. The MFI facemask sits loose around the face so no worries as it allows air to flow around and prevents being overcooked under there.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

You can also just buy a Dakine Goggle Stash for protection of the M4. I have a few of these for individual placement and also use the Oakley Goggle Case when treking up each day as it takes 3 x pair of goggles with adjustable divisions (ie perfect for family). 









Dakine Goggle Stash


Clean, dry goggles make for great riding. Give your goggles the respect they deserve between days at the hill with this goggle case. It's big enough to handle large frameless styles and features a built-in pouch to add moisture-absorbing desiccant pouches to expedite drying after a day of storm...




www.dakine.com










Oakley Goggle Case at MXstore


Buy your Oakley Goggle Case online at MXstore. Australian owned, amazing service & fast free shipping* on over 100,000 products.




www.mxstore.com.au


----------



## thecadgod (Nov 2, 2010)

It is a super slick, awesome face mask goggle solution. I just rarely wear a face mask.


----------

